# Hitchhiker on a frag



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys. I recently bought some frags from a member here - yvr84 or something similar. Awesome guy, and the corals are looking fantastic.

Now, I got a tiny frag of red zoas from him, and on the side of the plug, over the past week, a new friend has popped up - judging on what he had in his tank, and what it looks like, it's some sort of purple ricordia. Pretty cool! Growing fast.

However, when I bought them, he made sure to tell me that I keep the zoas separated from the ricordias.

So I guess I'm asking - should I chip off the piece of the plug and move the ricordia to a different area of the tank, or will it be fine where it is?


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

Ric, yuma or mushroom can get big and cover nearby zoa. Mushroom and zoa can also wage chemical warfare on each other. Better to separate them.


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks George. I managed to split 'em up, and things are looking good.


----------

